# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 04/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Nắng vàng, biển xanh và bạn - Muine de Century Beach Resort & Spa*

Giá chỉ: 4.242.425 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Beach Front villa.Nước trái cây khi nhận phòng.Ăn sáng Buffet tại nhà hàng Beach Front của Resort.02 bửa ăn theo thực đơn Á dành cho 2 người.Giảm 20% cho dịch vụ massage & Spa.Sử dụng miễn phí hồ bơi, Jacuzzi, internet, sân chơi trẻ em, sân tennis ban ngày.

Điều kiện:
Mỗi gói khuyến mãi chỉ dành cho 2 người – không bao gồm phí vận chuyển.Miễn phí cho 1 trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi (không bao gồm giường phụ).Phí phụ thu cho 1 trẻ em từ 6 đến 11 tuổi: 650.000 đồng (không bao gồm giường phụ và massage).Phí phụ thu cho người thứ 3: 1.300.000 đồng.Không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 5/5 - 30/10/2014 (không áp dụng lễ 2/9).

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Gói khuyến mại trăng mật tại Khách sạn Mường Thanh Đà Nẵng*

Giá chỉ: 2.926.407 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng hạng sang Deluxe hướng biển.Nước uống và khăn lạnh chào đón.Đón và tiễn khách tại sân bay.Trang trí phòng trăng mật.Hồ bơi, phòng gym miễn phí.Bữa tối lãng mạn với rượu vang.Được trả phòng muộn đến trước 18h nếu khách sạn còn phòng trống.Miễn phí nâng hạng phòng cao hơn tùy thuộc vào tình trạng phòng của khách sạn.Giảm giá 15% cho dịch vụ ăn uống tại nhà hàng và quầy bar, karaoke.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình không áp dụng cho các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.Chương trình được áp dụng đến hết ngày 31/12/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Mùa hè tại Huế*

Giá chỉ: 864.936 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:
2 ngày 1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior River View.Miễn phí thuyền đi thăm chùa Thiên Mụ.Miễn phí tour đạp xe tham quan làng Thủy Biều, Hổ Quyền và Điện Voi Ré cùng nhân viên Hue RiversideResort & Spa.Miễn phí thuê xe đạp hằng ngày.Miễn phí câu cá trên bờ sông Hương.Miễn phí thuyền đưa đón hằng ngày đến trung tâm thành phố (cách Resort 4km).

* Điều kiện:
Từ resort về thành phố (bến thuyền Tòa Khâm): 10:00.Từ Bến thuyền Tòa Khâm trở về resort: 15:00.Miễn phí trái cây đặt phòng, thức uống chào đón.Miễn phí trả phòng muộn cho đến 17:00.Chương trình được áp dụng đến hết ngày 30/8/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Mùa Hè Tuyệt Vời Tại Amiana*

Giá chỉ: 3.780.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

Một đêm nghỉ tại phòng hạng sang bao gồm ăn sáng.Tặng thêm các dịch vụ: trò chơi trong nhà cho trẻ em ; khóa học bơi cho trẻ từ 8 tuổi tại hồ bơi Amiana.Wifi miễn phí trong phòng và tại các khu vực chung.Giảm giá 10% cho các hoạt động thể thao nước của khu nghỉ dưỡng.Giảm 10% đồ uống mini bar trong phòng nghỉ.Giảm giá 20% cho dịch vụ spa Amiana.Được nhận phòng sớm và trả phòng muộn đến 16 giờ chiều (tùy theo tình trạng phòng thực tế của khu nghỉ mát).

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình áp dụng đến hết ngày 29/08/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Donsol - bơi cùng cá mập voi* 

Vùng Dosol được biết đến là “kinh đô cá mập voi của thế giới”. Đến Donsol bạn sẽ phải đi xuyên qua thành phố Legaspi. Từ Manila tới Legaspi chỉ khoảng 8 giờ lái xe ô tô hay một chuyến bay ngắn. Mùa cá mập voi sinh sản khoảng tháng 2 – tháng 3 nhưng bạn cũng có thể ngắm chúng vào mọi thời điểm khác trong năm. Thời điểm thích hợp nhất là vào buổi sáng, du khách thường ngồi trên những chiếc thuyền 6 người, đáy kính ngắm nhìn tận mắt những chú cá mập voi trong 3 giờ. 

Từ tháng mười một đến tháng sáu, Donsol là con đường di cư của loài cá mập voi. Đây chính là điểm đặc biệt thu hút du khách thập phương. Cá mập voi là loài sinh vật to lớn, với kích thước ngang bằng chiếc xe buýt lớn, tuy nhiên chúng không hề hung dữ mà rất hiền lành. Du khách sẽ thấy ngạc nhiên và yêu mến sự thân thiện của cá mập voi, thậm chí có thể lặn và bơi bên cạnh loài cá khổng lồ này đồng thời tận hưởng sự sống động và vĩ đại của thế giới đại dương bao la. 


*VITTON RESORT*

Giá phòng: từ $50/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: Pio Duran Donsol Rd Brgy Dancalan, Sorsogon, 4715 Donsol

Vị trí: cách khu tham quan cá mập voi khoảng 500m




*DOS ORIO BEACH RESORT & SPA*

Giá phòng: từ $30/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: Dancalan, Donsol, Sorsogon, 4715 Donsol

Vị trí: Cách sân bay Legaspi 80 phút lái xe

----------

